# Where is Elon's Roadster in Space?



## Rocinante (Feb 15, 2018)

I'm sure you were asking yourself right now: Where is Elon's roaster and how fast is it going? Such a good question! The answer is relative. Relative to what planet you are on, and this reveals the fascinating world of orbital mechanics! Yay!:rocket:

From the perspective of Earth, it is 1.75M miles away moving at a mere 6,700 MPH. From the perspective of Mars, it is 140M miles away approaching at 43,000 MPH. From the perspective of the Sun, it is 17M miles away moving at 74,000 MPH. Fun facts below. Hit the charts tab and use the slider to see how the orbits play out over accelerated time.

http://www.whereisroadster.com/index.html


----------

